# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  monedero

## magic_Anthony

Hola a todos hace poco me compre la montura de monedero creyendo que tenia algun trucaje y que era muy facil.Cuando me llego el pedido me desilusione viendo que ra simplemente una montura me podiais decir en que libros bienen trucos para hacer con el monedero  gracias

----------


## Carthago

> Hola a todos hace poco me compre la montura de monedero creyendo que tenia algun trucaje y que era muy facil.Cuando me llego el pedido me desilusione viendo que ra simplemente una montura me podiais decir en que libros bienen trucos para hacer con el monedero  gracias


Si no sabes para qué sirve...¿por qué la compras?
Como muchos te dirán por aquí, primero mira qué es lo que quieres hacer y después lo que te hace falta (y ahí viene la fase de comprar).

De todas formas sabiendo unos "conocimientos básicos"* de numismagia (léase empalmes, falsos depósitos, etc..) y viendo algunas rutinas de magos profesionales en internet que utilicen la montura no te debería resultar muy difícil crearte la tuya propia...

----------


## vulcano

Hola. En el libro de Frank Garcia, Magia de sobremesa, tienes una pequeña rutina, que trabajandola un poco es muy impactante y le sacaras partido al armazon. En el mismo libro, a continuacion de esta viene otra con una varita magica y un monedero con el armazon y solo la mitad del monedero; es de cir,que si lo miras por un lado se vé un monedero completo, mas bien largo, pero por el otro lado solo está el armazon. No se si te haces una idea. 
En algun otro libro hay algun otro efecto con el armazon, pero no recuerdo en cual y tengo que buscarlo.

 :twisted: Saludos.

----------


## alvaro matias

Luis Piedrahita tambien tiene una rutina con unamontura de monedero, ahi puedes mirar algo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Si quieres dar uso a la MAGICA montura   8-)  tal vez sería mejor que empezaras por aplicarla a magia con esponjas, de los cuales encontrarás dos o tres libros en tiendamagia bastante baratos y de alta practicidad.
Un saludo

----------


## roma

Guardala en un cajón, como hice yo. Y acuerdate de ella para cuando la necesites.
hazme caso.

----------


## picas

> Luis Piedrahita tambien tiene una rutina con unamontura de monedero, ahi puedes mirar algo.


La caña, LA CAÑA. Con ese truco gano el festival de magia de cerca, no recuerdo que año exactamente. Yo ahora mismo lo estoy practicando, (el monedero de la abuela). Ah, querria hablar con algun entendido en numismagia para hacer una preguntas. Graciasssss

----------


## rodrigo00

Yo compré un monedero en los chinos y le saqué la montura, la suelo emplear con juegs de esponja, pero tampoco la uso mucho.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Yo la utilizo para cuando me piden fuego. Suelo utilizar un mechero de los pequeños y queda genial ver la cara que ponen las chavalas, pero cuando miro a mi mujer no se porque no le hace tanta gracia  8)

----------


## alvaro lopez

> Iniciado por alvaro matias
> 
> Luis Piedrahita tambien tiene una rutina con unamontura de monedero, ahi puedes mirar algo.
> 
> 
> La caña, LA CAÑA. Con ese truco gano el festival de magia de cerca, no recuerdo que año exactamente. Yo ahora mismo lo estoy practicando, (el monedero de la abuela). Ah, querria hablar con algun entendido en numismagia para hacer una preguntas. Graciasssss


Efectivamente Luis Piedrahita ganó el primer premio de micromagia del congreso nacional de Almería, entre otras cosas, con esa versión del "agujero portátil" de David Roth.

----------


## bender the offender

El libro en el que sale la version de Roth (agujero portátil) y otros juegos con el frame, es el Coin Magic de Kauffman. Ojito, que es para gente con nivel. Si no estais familiarizados, os sera de tanta utilidad como un manual en polaco sobre montaje de motores...

Salvo que sepais polaco... o tengais "expert motor magic made easy"

----------


## galmer

Para sacar bolas de esponjas, conejitos, monedas,hilo flash,  billetes... puedes sacar de la montura del monedero casi todo lo que quieras.    ( Lo del mechero es muy bueno).    La montura de monedero es una buena manera de empezar ,por ejemplo, una rutina de conejitos y te permite comenzar con el sistema de uno por delante, o dos...

----------


## Moss

Armazón de monedero y fp.... ¡madre mía!...que recuerdos...

 Mañana mismo me voy a comprar el pan armado con eso,...¡que digo!..
 ¡Mañana,... todo el día con eso¡

----------


## Tanthalas

Cantidad de cosas he hecho yo con la montura. Lo del mechero me lo apunto, aunque no creo que le haga mucha gracia a mi novia que vaya haciendo eso con sus amig@s.

----------


## Kazhiel

En el "Expert Coin Magic" de David Roth puedes encontrar algunos juegos con eso, tambien hay uno muy bueno en el cual al final de una rutina se hace salir una rosa de la montura, ese lo encuentras en "O no olvides señalar" de los forteginfinger(asi se escribe?), bueno un saludo.

----------


## magic-o

yo también tengo una falsa montura pedida a tiendamagia porque me pareció genial. Álgún libro corto para hacer algo con monedas o esponjas y la montura¿?
Lo del mechero, por favor explícamelo más detalladamente o algo parecido (si preferís a magic-o@hotmail.es), pues es por todos sabido que esto de la magia, y sobre todo la numismagia, es un "chick magnet" jeje

Porcierto, la montura cuesta unos 2€, te sale mejor que comprarte uno en los chinos y encima...es la misma que usa piedrahita!!!

----------


## Ella

> yo también tengo una falsa montura pedida a tiendamagia porque me pareció genial. Álgún libro corto para hacer algo con monedas o esponjas y la montura¿?
> !!!


un libro expresamente centrado en la montura no hay...
en la pag 1 tienes varios titulos de libros en los que puedes encontrar rutinas con ellas.
en cuanto a bolas de esonja, mira en "magia con bolas de esponja" de marre, toda la informacion sobre este libro la tienes en la biblioteca y buscador

----------


## magic-o

> Iniciado por magic-o
> 
> yo también tengo una falsa montura pedida a tiendamagia porque me pareció genial. Álgún libro corto para hacer algo con monedas o esponjas y la montura¿?
> !!!
> 
> 
> un libro expresamente centrado en la montura no hay...
> en la pag 1 tienes varios titulos de libros en los que puedes encontrar rutinas con ellas.
> en cuanto a bolas de esonja, mira en "magia con bolas de esponja" de marre, toda la informacion sobre este libro la tienes en la biblioteca y buscador


el de ferragut?¿

----------


## Ella

> el de ferragut?¿


nop, ese no se llama "magia con bolas de esponja"

----------


## magic-o

> ese no se llama "magia con bolas de esponja"


...si

----------


## Ella

a ver, que me lias!! :D
el libro de ferragut se llama "bolas...pero de esponja" es NARANJA y mas pequeño que "magia con bolas de esponja" (tambien de la editorial marre), el cual tiene como portada bolas de esponja de colores.
es en este segundo libro (no el de ferragut), "magia con bolas de esponja" donde puedes encontrar la rutina con montura de monedero

hace 3 años compre el libro de ferragut y me lo dieron con la portada y tamaño del otro (magia con bolas de esponja), fue un error de impranta, hable con la editorial y me lo cambiaron, si es tu caso, ponte en contacto con ellos.

----------

